# Lavell Cook commits to IUPUI



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Lavell Cook commits to IUPUI*

Merrillville senior picks IUPUI (1-22-04).
http://www.indystar.com/articles/5/113747-3255-043.html

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recrui...cfm?recruit_id=972&sport=basketball&dbyear=03

_Cook, who led Merrillville in scoring (15.3) and rebounding (6.8) as a jr, tore his anterior cruciate ligament over the summer. He should be at full strength when he enters college._


----------

